# Minicraft 1/144 Eastern Airlines 727-200



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is my first airliner in a long while. It's the Minicraft 1/144 Eastern Airlines 727-200. I thought it was a pretty nice kit - the landing gear is quite delicate, so it will take some careful handling, but it looks pretty nice once you get those decals in place.


----------

